# Beyond



## Geist (Jun 4, 2004)

I don't even know what to write about this.


----------



## dealex (Sep 16, 2005)

u can say o man that is the sexiest thing i have ever seen


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

You can say....

"A show bike with new-age biopace rings????"


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

What is up with that <i>fork?!</i>


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

MaestroXC said:


> What is up with that <i>fork?!</i>


They've used that setup for years on their track bikes. It is supposed to be more aero...


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> They've used that setup for years on their track bikes. It is supposed to be more aero...


 BMC uses it on their TT rig also.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Room 1201 said:


> BMC uses it on their TT rig also.


Here is a twelve year old KG196. It's not mine but I wish it were


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Here is a twelve year old KG196. It's not mine but I wish it were


 Oooo...(insert ginchy bike drool...)


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Lovely! Uhm, me want!!!


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

ahem

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=40426  

i was fortunate to ride this for a bit, absolutely mind blowing on the flats


----------

